# Máy lạnh tủ đứng Nagakawa 10 hp-10 ngựa loại inverter giá tốt cho nhà xưởng lắp đặt



## haichaukinhdoanh (23/2/22)

Hiện tại bạn đang cần đơn vị uy tín giúp bạn tư vấn, thiết kế lắp máy lạnh cho nhà xưởng của mình, nhưng bạn lại không biết lựa chọn ai. Thật có thể may mắn cho bạn khi tìm thấy kiến trúc và đọc qua bài viết này

Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu đúng bạn đang tìm chuyên cung cấp, thi công máy lạnh tủ đứng Nagakawa NIP-C100R1M15 10 HP inverter   , dòng máy lạnh tủ đứng điều kiện tối đa hiện nay rất thích hợp cho nhà xưởng bạn nên chọn. 

View attachment 10084


Máy lạnh đứng Nagakawa NIP-C100R1M15 10 HP inverter _ Gas R410, công nghệ biến tần tiết kiệm điện tối đa. Dòng sản phẩm thích hợp trong lĩnh vực công nghiệp. Thiết lập cho nhà che, xí nghiệp, trường lớn,… Miễn phí giao hàng trong TPHCM.

Máy lạnh tủ đứng Nagakawa 10HP .

Model máy : NIP-C100R1M15
Thương hiệu : Nagakawa
Nơi sản xuất : Malaysia
Bảo hành : Máy 2 năm, máy nén 10 năm
Công suất : 100000Btu/ 10 HP
Công nghệ inverter : Có
>>Máy lạnh tủ đứng Nagakawa NIP-C100R1M15 10 HP 100000 Btu  inverter<<

*Tiết kiệm điện hiệu quả nhờ công nghệ Inverter*
Nhờ sử dụng công nghệ Inverter, tủ lạnh đứng 1 chiều Nagakawa Inverter 100000 BTU NIP-C100R1M15 mang lại hiệu quả tiết kiệm điện khi có điều khiển linh hoạt hoạt động của mô tơ, vừa giúp tiêu thụ ít điện reng an an an toan ổn định hơn.

*Hiện đại thiết kế, thanh lịch với gam màu tinh tế*
Nagakawa Inverter NIP-C100R1M15 điều hòa đứng với kiểu dáng thiết kế hiện đại, thanh lịch giống với gam màu trắng nền, tái tính thẩm mỹ cao cho không gian lắp đặt. Đèn LED định hình hiển thị nhiệt độ cùng điều khiển chế độ trên thân máy lạnh giúp bạn dễ dàng quan sát và sử dụng đặc biệt khi muốn điều chỉnh ở những nơi có ánh sáng hoặc là vào ban đêm. Dan cold design, giúp bạn dễ dàng tháo lắp bảo vệ sản phẩm.

*Công suất 100.000 BTU, phù hợp với căn phòng rộng từ 150m² - 160m²*
Với công suất lạnh 100.000 BTU, điều hòa đứng Nagakawa NIP – C100R1M15 rất phù hợp để lắp đặt trong không gian có diện tích từ 150m² - 160m² như trường hội, nhà lợp, nhà máy, khu công nghiệp, 




*Hơi lạnh lan tỏa đều và rộng hơn với tính năng đảo gió 4 chiều*
Điều hòa tủ đứng Nagakawa Inverter NIP – C100R1M15 với vùng phủ lạnh rộng, gió từ trên cao kết hợp với chế độ đảo gió 3 tốc độ, cánh đảo gió linh hoạt lên và trái phải giúp cho hơi lạnh được tỏa ra rộng và Hơn cả căn phòng, bạn sẽ nhanh chóng hưởng thụ bầu khí lạnh sau khoảng thời gian ngắn khi bật máy.

*Tiện ích kiểm tra hoạt động thời gian của máy nhờ hẹn giờ chế độ*
Với chức năng hẹn giờ bật - tắt, bạn có thể kiểm tra hoạt động thời gian của điều hòa Nagakawa NIP-C100R1M15, giúp tiết kiệm điện và mang lại lợi ích trong hoạt động hằng ngày.

*Môi chất làm lạnh thân thiện với môi trường R410A*
Môi chất làm lạnh R410A với nhiều ưu điểm như làm lạnh nhanh hơn, thân thiện với môi trường hơn, đồng thời giúp máy hoạt động có lợi và có hiệu suất làm lạnh cao hơn so với cũ khí dòng trước đó.




*Bảo vệ sức khỏe người dùng với bộ lọc khử mùi và tự động làm sạch*
Điều hòa tủ đứng Nagakawa NIP – C100R1M15 được trang bị bộ lọc khử mùi, có tác dụng lọc bụi trong không khí, đồng thời khử vi khuẩn, khử mùi khó chịu giúp trả lại không gian mát, trong lành cho ngôi nhà nhà thân yêu của bạn.

*Auto Restart function*
Điều hòa đứng Nagakawa NIP – C100R1M15 tích hợp chức năng tự khởi động lại khi bị ngắt điện. Sau khi có điện trở lại máy sẽ tự động cài lại nhiệt độ trước mà không cần đến sự can thiệp của người dùng.

*Siêu việt bảo mật chế độ




=> Thông tin hữu ích : Đánh giá chất lượng máy lạnh điều hòa tủ đứng Nagakawa*

*Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu *là đơn vị chuyên phân phối Máy lạnh tủ đứng Nagakawa chính hãng, máy mới 100%, giá siêu rẻ cạnh tranh tại miền nam. Vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để được tư vấn và báo giá tốt nhất theo số lượng đơn hàng qua thông tin :

*CÔNG TY ĐIỆN LẠNH THANH HẢI CHÂU*

• Địa chỉ : 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, P. Tân Chánh Hiệp, Q.12, TP HCM
• Email báo giá : *infothanhhaichau@gmail.com*
• Hotline kỹ thuật : 0911260247 Mr Luân
• Phòng bán hàng : 02822007099 – 0901432183
• Website công ty : *thanhhaichau.com*
Nguồn tin : Máy lạnh tủ đứng Nagakawa NIP-C100R1M15 10 HP 100000 Btu  inverter


----------

